# Yeasu 991A & MFJ Mag Loops?



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

I am thinking about purchasing a Yeasu 991A or 450D rig in June 
and try using a MFJ Mag Loop antenna installed in my attic due to my HOA restrictions. 

Suggestion/Comments regarding either please!

:thankyou:


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

A friend of mine has a dipole in his attic that works fairly well. I don't know much about loops but it seems the smaller they are the more difficult they are to work with and have a higher loss generally compared to large loops. Again I am no loop expert but I'd try a dipole first, besides home brew would be cheaper than buying one.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RichBohlman said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Yeasu 991A or 450D rig in June
> and try using a MFJ Mag Loop antenna installed in my attic due to my HOA restrictions.
> 
> Suggestion/Comments regarding either please!
> ...


What's a HOA restrictions?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> What's a HOA restrictions?


It a Home Owners Association.

Some people buy homes in neighborhoods where their neighbors can tell them they can't park in their driveway, hang clothes on a line, whether or not they can have an RV around, what color their house can be painted, how long their grass can be, whether they can fly the flag or not, whether or not they can raise backyard chickens, if they can own a trampoline or swimming pool, how bright their lights can be, whether children can visit or live etc.

It's a wonderful way to live!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> What's a HOA restrictions?


HOA is a Home Owner Association. Basically it is where people buy a home in a area where all the neighbors get to tell you what you can do on your own property.

HOA's are known for telling people how often to mow their grass and preventing the neighborhood from unsightly things like the U.S. flag.


----------



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

I envy folks that have their own property out in the country and do not live in a subdivision community. At present I run my 2 meter Yeasu FTM-3200D with a ladder antenna that is installed in my attic suspended from the rafters and is produced by N9TAX. It is a great antenna and works very will with my local repeaters. I will most likely be using the MFJ Mag. Loop antenna installed in my attic also as I have had some good reports from locals that are using the antenna.

The N9TAX Slim Jim Antenna Review
http://hamuniverse.com/n9taxslimjimreview.html


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok I've heard of that. My aunt used to live in a area like that. I asked her why and she told me it's so the area keeps its value. I know I could never live there


----------



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

My Ladder attic antenna setup.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

RichBohlman said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Yeasu 991A or 450D rig in June
> 
> and try using a MFJ Mag Loop antenna installed in my attic due to my HOA restrictions.
> 
> ...


I have a mfj loop that does pretty well outside vertical. I had a lot of problems horizon and it was super sensitive to wiring in the attic. I have a handful of Dx's to Norway and Japan on it. Downside is the tuning in so narrow you have to be screening the people out there on the internet before reaching out. You'll never be able to frequency sweep to find them. The ham club loves to refer to mfj as mighty fine junk. I like having it, but it's no replacement for some of my other ariels.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're constrained by an HOA restriction. Here's to hoping the Amateur Radio Parity Act is passed soon.

I've got no experience with the mag loop antenna but if you decide to try it, please let us know how it works.


----------



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

bkt said:


> Sorry to hear you're constrained by an HOA restriction. Here's to hoping the Amateur Radio Parity Act is passed soon.
> 
> I've got no experience with the mag loop antenna but if you decide to try it, please let us know how it works.


Thanks & I sure will!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

RichBohlman said:


> Thanks & I sure will!


I also use a yeasu 897d for my mobile. The contacts I was making my my loop are primarily on 20m. 10m is ok and most ham forums advised to get the MFJ-1786 because the 40m band on the loop was really poor. About 99% of your power is dissipating as heat on that band and antenna. If you go with that loop, I recommend getting ham radio deluxe, mounting it vertical away from any electrical interference and putting it on a rotator. It always seems to be much more sensitive in the vertical axis than in the omnidirectional horizontal mount - and I had it well above the suggested 40ft.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

RichBohlman said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Yeasu 991A or 450D rig in June
> and try using a MFJ Mag Loop antenna installed in my attic due to my HOA restrictions.
> 
> Suggestion/Comments regarding either please!
> ...


Try using an Ultamax end fed in your attic, I have one that works great.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I used to have several different antenna's on my house, Then again I did not have a HOA , if I were you I would move out. If your near Michigan I have 15.8 acres for sale on a dead end road. No one tells you what you put up. Hams all over the area. KB8VLO


----------

